# 1936 Roadmaster Doublebar Roadster



## Vdubber (Feb 7, 2022)

I got this one up and rolling real quick..  I used wd40 and 000 steel wool to remove red paint revealing OG green paint and pinstripes. Serviced all bearings. Rides real nice!  























I haven’t seen another of this year/model in this color..  please post photos of a green one if you have/had one..  Thanks and enjoy..


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2022)

Here is a similar bike I used to have. Still wondering why I sold it.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks awesome! Nice job.
Johnny


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Here is a similar bike I used to have. Still wondering why I sold it.



I’ll sell it back to you Chad. It’s been a wall hanger for me.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2022)

Vdubber said:


> haven’t seen another of this year/model in this color.. please post photos of a green one if you have/had one..



It looks like that decal was placed after the over-paint to me.
This one is a Clipper, and Blue.🥰











						1936 Clipper CWC Double bar | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I Dig this frame and have wanted 1 for awhile. Cleveland Welding Co. double bar roadster. This 1 came with some set-backs but still looks and rides great; it feels solid..... "A" serial number and offset bottom bracket. 1936 I wonder if it being offset put more torque on the seat tube to cause...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kato (Feb 8, 2022)

That looks killer !!! Great job saving the patina on that one !!!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 8, 2022)

Here's is my 1936 Roadster or Rainbow.
Frame Style.!
Some people call like that D. know why.

Maybe not the most beautiful bike...

But I always (1 one,) ( just1.!!)
And I love it.!! ++ Thanks.!!Too all for help me.
With Some parts.! They know Who. They are Thanks.!!... ✌️  🤝  ✌️ 



Stay Safe With Family.!! and Friends.!!

BTW...Love all the Bikes above love it.!!
Keep up your good work my friends.!


----------



## Vdubber (Feb 9, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> It looks like that decal was placed after the over-paint to me.
> This one is a Clipper, and Blue.🥰
> View attachment 1566821
> 
> ...



Very nice!😎


----------



## Vdubber (Feb 9, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Here's is my 1936 Roadster or Rainbow.
> Frame Style.!
> Some people call like that D. know why.
> 
> ...



Well done, cool ride!!😎


----------

